# Mahler Das Knaben Wunderhorn



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I've never got into this until today I happened to put on a performance art had for many years but never really played Wynn Morris with Baker and Evans. I find it really electrifying. I actually won the whether it is better than the version with Szell. Baker certainly is.
What is your favourite version? Any thoughts?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

DavidA said:


> I've never got into this until today I happened to put on a performance art had for many years but never really played Wynn Morris with Baker and Evans. I find it really electrifying. I actually won the whether it is better than the version with Szell. Baker certainly is.
> What is your favourite version? Any thoughts?


This was my imprint version on vinyl more years ago than I care to remember. Still wonderful.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

This was my first recording, and is still my favorite:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

DavidA said:


> I've never got into this until today I happened to put on a performance art had for many years but never really played Wynn Morris with Baker and Evans. I find it really electrifying. I actually won the whether it is better than the version with Szell. Baker certainly is.
> What is your favourite version? Any thoughts?


I used to have that version on LP. As much as I like Baker, I could never get on with Evans in the songs he chose, dry of voice and nowhere near as subtle as Fischer-Dieskau. I suppose you could argue that subtlety is not exactly what's required of these essentially simple song settings, but I think Mahler's orchestrations already take them a long way from their folk origins.

The Schwarzkopf/Fischer-Dieskau/Szell was my first version and I've always loved it. One of the great discs.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Glad to know about the Wyn Morris performance!


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

The Morris/Baker/Evans is also my first Das Knaben Wunderhorn. No matter how many wonderful recordings I've come across since then, it remains a favourite. Janet Baker is simply gorgeous!


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I recommend you to listen to the excellent Hungarian soprano Eva Csapó. Got an album with Mahler no.4 by Tennstedt /SWR where she sings 3 lieder from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ and would love to hear an entire album with her.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Tsaraslondon said:


> The Schwarzkopf/Fischer-Dieskau/Szell was my first version and I've always loved it. One of the great discs.


I love this recording, too!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The Schwarzkopf/DFD/Szell was the first set of these I ever got, and it has never lost its appeal; I'd possibly put this down as a desert island disc. There may be some eccentric touches from the singers, and some over dramatisation, but to be honest, I don't care. 

And yet there are some damned good sets beyond this one, and I have the wonderful Morris one, a recent acquisition. Another new to me that is starting to challenge Szell and co is the DGG set with Thomas Quasthoff, who takes a much more nuanced approach than DFD, and it works wonderfully. And you can hardly see von Otter as sub-standard, nor Abbado conducting!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Actually, this one's thoroughly enjoyable as well, even of it's guaranteed to fly under the radar!


----------

